
Redox OS - Schiphol
https://www.redox-os.org/
======
badrabbit
How usable is it in a VM? Is it gnu or posix compatible?

~~~
Schiphol
Only partially, it seems:

"Redox is a general purpose operating system written in pure Rust. Our aim is
to provide a fully functioning Unix-like microkernel, that is both secure and
free.

We have modest compatibility with POSIX, allowing Redox to run many programs
without porting."

From [https://doc.redox-os.org/book/ch01-02-what-is-
redox.html](https://doc.redox-os.org/book/ch01-02-what-is-redox.html)

